#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  de djins

## almomina

djins

Wie zijn de Djinn? 

De Djinn zijn onderdeel van Allah's schepping. Ze zijn anders dan de mens en de engelen. Ze hebben echter met de mens enkele eigenschappen gemeen, zoals verstand, onderscheidend vermogen, vrijheid en het vermogen te kiezen tussen echt en onecht, goed en fout, het goede en het kwade. Op bepaalde essentiele punten zijn ze anders dan de mens. Het meest belangrijke punt is hun oorsprong. De substantie waaruit de djinn werden geschapen is niet dezelfde als die van de mens. 

"En wij hebben daarvoor de djinn geschapen uit een gloeiend vuur" 

Soorten Djinn 

Er zijn 3 soorten djinn, zoals in een hadith van de profeet (saws) wordt verklaard. Daarin zegt hij: "Er zijn drie soorten djinn. Een soort vliegt door de lucht. Een ander soort bestaat uit slangen en honden. Een derde soort is aan de aarde gebonden, maar reist rond" (vergeleverd door al-Hakam en at-Tabarani en door al-Baihaqi in "namen en eigenschappen", met een betrouwbare keten van overleveraars) 

"Hij (sjaytaan) en zijn aanhangers zien jullie van waar jullie hen niet zien.."(7.27). 

Als we ze konden zien zonder afscherming van waarachter ze ons toefluisteren en als hun lichamen dichtheid bezaten, dan zouden we ze kunnen zien zoals ze ons en elkaar zien. Het feit dat onze wereld onze toestand en die van hen verschillen, wijst op de juistheid van wat we hebben gezegd. 

Hebben de djinn nog andere namen? 

Ja, de islamitische geleerden en geleerden van de Arabische taal gaven de djinn verscheidene namen. We zullen enkele hiervan noemen: 

Djinni: Gebruikt door de Arabieren om te verwijzen naar een specifieke djinn. 

'Amir (een inwonende djinn): hiermee wordt bedoeld dat hij behoort tot de djinn die samen met de mensen leven. 

Sjaytaan: Wordt gebruikt voor een djinni die kwaadaardig is en verdorven is geworden. 

'Ifriet: Wordt gebruikt voor een djinni die sterker en machtiger is dan een sjaytaan. 

Men kan zich afvragen waarom ze "djinn"worden genoemd. Dat is omdat ze uit het zicht verborgen zijn (idjtinan) zoals Allah zegt: 

"..Hij (Sjaytaan) en zijn aanhangers zien jullie van waar jullie hen niet zien..(7.27) 

De vermogen en krachten van de djinn 

"Een 'Ifriet van de djinn zei: "ik zal hem naar jou brengen voordat jij van jouw plaats opstaat en vorowaar, ik ben zeker een betrouwbare kracht daartoe."(27.39) 

De djinn bezitten ook het vermogen om de gedaante van de mensen, dieren, vogels en andere dingen aan te nemen. Ze zijn in staat om tot hoge plaatsen in de hemel op te stijgen en mededelingen in de hemel af te luisteren. Dit was voordat Mohammed (saws) werd gezonden. 

Is Iblies een djinn of een engel? 

Over deze kwestie bestaan tegengestelde en uiteenlopende opvattingen. Imaam Hasan al-Banna bevestigt in zijn boek "In de schaduw van de Qor'aan"Dat Iblies tot de djinn behoort. Hij geeft een toelichting op datgene wat Allah heeft gezegd: "behalve Iblies"( Q2.34): 

De context laat zien dat Iblies niet tot de engelen behoorde, hoewel hij zich wel in hun gezelschap bevond. Als hij een van hen was geweest, was hij niet in opstand gekomen. Hun voornaamste eigenschap is namelijk dat "ze niet in opstand komen tegen Allah over wat Hij hen opdraagt te doen en ze doen wat hen wordt opgedragen". Het woord "behalve"dat hier gebruikt wordt toont niet aan dat hij een van hen was. Het feit dat hij in hun gezelschap was staat toe dat deze uitzondering wordt gemaakt. Iblies behoorde volgens de tekst van de Qor'aan tot de djinn. Allah schiep de djinn uit rookloos vuur. Dit is een duidelijke uiteenzetting dat hij niet een van de engelen was". 

Bepaalde mensen uit vroegere en moderne tijden zijn het niet met dit standpunt eens. Als bewijs gebruiken ze de (zelfde) woorden van Allah: 

En toen wij tot de engelen zeiden: [I]"En toen Wij tot de Engelen zeiden: "Buigt jullie voor Adam", toen bogen zij, behalve Iblies. Hij weigerde en was hooghartig en hij werd een van de ongelovigen." 

"...hij (Iblies) behoort tot de djinn en hij schond het gebod van zijn Heer..." (8:50) 


Voelen de djinn afgunst en kunnen ze ons kwaad berokkenen? 

Ja. Het boze oog bestaat uit twee soorten - dat van de mens en dat van de djinn. 

Er is een betrouwbare hadith van Oemm Salama (ra) dat de profeet (saws) een slavenmeisje in haar huis zag wiens gezicht een gelige teint had. Hij zei: "Verricht een smeekbede voor haar. Ze is getroffen door het boze oog." (al-Boechari vermeldt dit in het "Boek der Medicijnen") 

Al-Hoesain ibn Mas'oed al-Farra' zegt dat "een geleige teint"naar het boze oog verwijst, dat wil zeggen geworpen door de djinn. 

al-Boechari vermeldt op gezag van Aboe Hoerairah dat de Profeet (saws) zei: "Het boze oog is werkelijk en de profeten verboden het tatoeren". 



Het ten val brengen van de mens door de djinn en de genezing daarvoor 

Dat de djinn het menselijk lichaam kunnen betreden, zoals Ibn Taimiyyah zegt in Madjmoe' al-Fatawa [24:276], staat vast door de consensus van de Imaams, de mensen van de Soenna en de moslimgemeenschap. Allah zegt: 

"Degenen die van de rente eten zullen niet anders opstaan als degene die opstaat en door Sjaytaan tot bezetenheid is geslagen..." 

In de Sahih zegt de profeet (saws): "Sjaytaan circuleert door de zoon van Adam zoals zijn bloed." 

De djinn kunnen iemand ten val brengen uit begeerte en woede, net zoals de ene mens dat doet bij de ander. Dit komt vooral voort uit haat en het willen terugpakken van iemand wanneer deze hen bijvoorbeeld kwaad heeft berokkend. Of ze denken dat iemand opzettelijk iets heeft gedaan, bijvoorbeeld over hen heen urineren, kokend water over hen heen gooien, of het doden van een van hen. 

Zoals we al hebben gesteld zijn de djinn dienaren van Allah en onderworpen aan Zijn bevel. Ze zijn verplicht Allah overeenkomstig de Sjari'ah te aanbidden. Als het een Moslim lukt hen toe te spreken, bijvoorbeeld wanneer de djinn iemand ten val brengen, rust op hem de verplichting dat te doen. 

Wanneer de djinn iemand op de eerste wijze, uit begeerte en woede, ten val brengen doen ze dat door verschrikkelijke daden te begaan die Allah voor de mens en de djinn verboden heeft. Al lijken deze daden aangenaam, hoe kunnen ze werkelijk aangenaam zijn als ze uitlopen op geweldadigheid en onrechtvaardigheid? Men herinnert de djinn hieraan omdat ze weten dat dit een verboden daad, gewelddigheid of vijandigheid is. Diegene die hen toespreekt doet dat om het bewijs tegen hen te leveren, zodat ze het oordeel kennen van Allah en Zijn Boodschapper (saws) die Hij heeft gezonden naar zowel de djinn als de mensen. 

Als het vanwege de tweede reden is - omdat een persoon hen verwondt en zich niet bewust is van wat hij heeft gedaan - vertelt men de djinn dat de man het zich niet realiseerde. Iemand die niet opzettelijk kwaad berokkent verdient het niet gestraft te worden. Als het in het huis en eigendom van de desbetreffende persoon gebeurt, moet de djinn weten dat het huis van die persoon zijn eigendom is en dat hij daar alles kan doen wat is toegestaan, en dat men niet in het eigendom van mensen kan verblijven zonder door hen kwaad te worden gedaan. De djinn hebben hun eigen plaatsen die gescheiden zijn van de verblijfplaatsen van de mensen, zoals ruines en open vlakten. 

Ibn Taimiyyag zegt in Madjmoe' al-Fatawa [29.42]: "Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat wanneer de djinn een man aanvallen, hen wordt verteld over het oordeel van Allah en Zijn Boodschapper. Het bewijs tegen hen wordt geleverd en ze worden bevolen het goede te doen en het slechte te laten, net zoals men doet met mensen, want Allah zegt: 

"...En wij bestraffen niet voordat Wij een boodschapper hebben gestuurd," (17:15) 

Allah zegt ook: 

"O gemeenschap van djinn en mensen, zijn er uit jullie midden geen gezanten tot jullie gekomen die jullie Mijn Verzen bekend maakten en die jullie waarschuwden voor de ontmoeting met deze Dag van jullie? ..." (6:130) 

oem rabi3ah


 :maroc:

----------


## mohammad sharif

as salaam alaikum wa rahmathullahi wa barakathu

ewa elmomina leuk om je hier ook tegen te komen ( in plaats van yasmina . nl )
djaazak Allah mooi geschreven ga zo door.

was salaam .

----------


## almomina

wa salaam 3llikome

wa ijaak mijn broeder en djazaak allah voor het reageren mashallah van je echt

----------


## Mara

Djins zijn dus geesten?

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Mara_ 
> *Djins zijn dus geesten?*


Hersenspinsels. Dus ja het kunnen geesten zijn......

----------


## BloemPje

Dank je dat je het hebt geplaatst, was heel informatief en interessant! K ben de hele tijd al op zoek naar info over de Islam....Maar elke keer kom ik bij Engelse sites uit

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Broeder Joesoef,

U zegt het volgende over de Djinn :




> Hersenspinsels. Dus ja het kunnen geesten zijn......


Met het woord hersenspinsels duid u erop dat Djinn slechts een product van de geest van mensen is en dus eigenlijk niet bestaat.

Ik wil u waarschuwen voor de gevaarlijke weg die u op dit moment bewandeld.
Het in twijfel trekken van een onderdeel van de schepping, en erover zeggen dat het niet bestaat is de weg naar "Shirk".

Als u ontkent dat Allah(swt) iets geschapen heeft dan ontkent u indirect ook het bestaan van Allah(swt)

Allah(swt) zegt :

En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen. 
(51. De Winden die verspreiden (Az-Zaari'jaat) aya 55)

Dus broeder pas op met het ontkennen van een deel van de schepping.

Het feit dat u misschien nooit geconfronteerd bent met Djinn kan een grondslag zijn voor uw scpetisisme.
Natuurlijk zijn er een hoop hete lucht verhalen, en beweren mensen dingen die niet waar zijn.

Ik kan u uit ervaring verzekeren dat ze bestaan, en ik hoop voor u dat uw eerste ervaring met hen niet met een van de slechtste zal zijn.

salaam,

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Met het woord hersenspinsels duid u erop dat Djinn slechts een product van de geest van mensen is en dus eigenlijk niet bestaat.*


Voor iemand die zich wat inbeeld kunnen sommige dingen zeer realistisch zijn, dit terwijl een ander in het geheel niets waarneemt. Voor de geen die het zich inbeeld bestaat het dus wel, terwijl het er niet is. Niets zo mooi en ondoorgrondelijk als de menselijke geest. Knappe schepper.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Bedankt voor het toelichten van uw mening broeder Joesoef.
Ik verkeerde in de veronderstelling dat u de Djinn in zijn geheel als fabricage van het brein afdeed.

Een knappe Schepper(swt) inderdaad.

salaam,

----------


## Mara

Of geen schepper maar een knappe moeder natuur.

----------


## Mos3ab

salaam alaikoem

Hou je ogen dicht



.................Foto van djin..............Link 



Mos3ab


www.al-islaam.com

----------


## Roemana

hmmm mooi verwoord zie mijn verhaal over de wraak van de djins

----------

